# Milan: Arnault resta un sogno.



## admin (23 Gennaio 2020)

Fabio Ravezzani dalle colonne di Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 23 gennaio, su Arnault e il Milan


E’ stata, ma potrebbe esserlo ancora per poco, una delle indiscrezioni più suggestive degli ultimi mesi: Bernard Arnault, il terzo (primo NDR) uomo più ricco del pianeta, sta per comprare il Milan. Diciamolo subito: giornalisticamente parlando, una notizia deve essere prima di tutto vera, in secondo luogo almeno verosimile. Orbene non è parso verosimile fin da subito che il re della moda, titolare dei più prestigiosi marchi del mondo, volesse acquistare il Milan. Così, quando a giugno dello scorso anno il Messaggero per primo pubblicò lo scoop, tutti si attivarono, trovando risconti negli ambienti finanziari e giuridici milanesi: «Pare vero, la notizia è fondata...», i commenti quasi unanimi.
Ohibò, Arnault sta per comprare il Milan? Fantastico. Un uomo così ricco e tanto potente avrebbe tutti i mezzi per portare il club ancora più in alto di quanto ha fatto Berlusconi. E poi, finalmente, dopo anni di cinesi misteriosi o di fondi americani senza volto, un uomo, una faccia, una storia personale straordinaria, alla guida della società italiana più vincente nel mondo. Così, dal possibile interessamento, nel volgere di qualche mese Arnault è stato annunciato come ormai certo nuovo proprietario del Milan. Si è passati velocemente da lettere d’intento, a due diligence già effettuate, alla cifra concordata (da 800 milioni a un miliardo) fino alla prossima faraonica campagna acquisti. E questo malgrado le puntuali e nettissime smentite dell’ufficio stampa e perfino del figlio. Se non ché sono passati sette mesi e di Arnault presidente rossonero si parla sempre meno. Pare, però, che martedì prossimo lo stesso Roi Bernard abbia intenzione di pronunciare la fatidica parola Milan nel corso dell’annuale conferenza stampa di Parigi sull’andamento del suo gruppo LVMH. I bene informati dicono che Arnault dirà senza mezzi termini che non ha alcun interesse ad allargare i propri investimenti nel mondo del calcio. Insomma, dovrebbe trattarsi di una smentita che non concederà spazio ai dubbi.
Ecco perché la bellissima indiscrezione dovrebbe avere i giorni contati: martedì 28 gennaio i milanisti presteranno molta attenzione alle dichiarazioni provenienti da Parigi. Senza farsi troppe illusioni, ma con un esile filo di incrollabile, residua speranza. Perché sarà pur poco verosimile che Arnault compri il Milan e lo faccia tornare grande. Ma, diciamocelo, da quando in qua i sogni sono verosimili?


----------



## Manue (23 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Ravezzani dalle colonne di Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 23 gennaio, su Arnault e il Milan
> 
> 
> E’ stata, ma potrebbe esserlo ancora per poco, una delle indiscrezioni più suggestive degli ultimi mesi: Bernard Arnault, il terzo (primo NDR) uomo più ricco del pianeta, sta per comprare il Milan. Diciamolo subito: giornalisticamente parlando, una notizia deve essere prima di tutto vera, in secondo luogo almeno verosimile. Orbene non è parso verosimile fin da subito che il re della moda, titolare dei più prestigiosi marchi del mondo, volesse acquistare il Milan. Così, quando a giugno dello scorso anno il Messaggero per primo pubblicò lo scoop, tutti si attivarono, trovando risconti negli ambienti finanziari e giuridici milanesi: «Pare vero, la notizia è fondata...», i commenti quasi unanimi.
> ...



Solo una cosa io capisco da tutta questa vicenda, 
che se mai il Milan verrà comprato da una proprietà ricca, seria, affermata e ambiziosa, 
molti ma molti ma molti fegati si spappoleranno.

Detto questo, 
vedremo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Ravezzani dalle colonne di Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 23 gennaio, su Arnault e il Milan
> 
> 
> E’ stata, ma potrebbe esserlo ancora per poco, una delle indiscrezioni più suggestive degli ultimi mesi: Bernard Arnault, il terzo (primo NDR) uomo più ricco del pianeta, sta per comprare il Milan. Diciamolo subito: giornalisticamente parlando, una notizia deve essere prima di tutto vera, in secondo luogo almeno verosimile. Orbene non è parso verosimile fin da subito che il re della moda, titolare dei più prestigiosi marchi del mondo, volesse acquistare il Milan. Così, quando a giugno dello scorso anno il Messaggero per primo pubblicò lo scoop, tutti si attivarono, trovando risconti negli ambienti finanziari e giuridici milanesi: «Pare vero, la notizia è fondata...», i commenti quasi unanimi.
> ...



Arnault o no, siamo l’unica, ripeto l’unica, società tra le più blasonate al mondo dei maggiori campionati europei, cioè italiano, spagnolo, inglese e tedesco, ad essere in questa condizione. Non ci sono altri paragoni.

Perciò dovrà finire per forza prima o poi. Un Milan in queste condizioni è paragonabile proporzionalmente ad una Roma che veleggia a metà classifica in Serie B.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Ravezzani dalle colonne di Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 23 gennaio, su Arnault e il Milan
> 
> 
> E’ stata, ma potrebbe esserlo ancora per poco, una delle indiscrezioni più suggestive degli ultimi mesi: Bernard Arnault, il terzo (primo NDR) uomo più ricco del pianeta, sta per comprare il Milan. Diciamolo subito: giornalisticamente parlando, una notizia deve essere prima di tutto vera, in secondo luogo almeno verosimile. Orbene non è parso verosimile fin da subito che il re della moda, titolare dei più prestigiosi marchi del mondo, volesse acquistare il Milan. Così, quando a giugno dello scorso anno il Messaggero per primo pubblicò lo scoop, tutti si attivarono, trovando risconti negli ambienti finanziari e giuridici milanesi: «Pare vero, la notizia è fondata...», i commenti quasi unanimi.
> ...



I giornalai se la cantano e se la suonano..che lavoro indegno...prima LORO inventano indiscrezioni e le pompano sui loro stessi mezzi di informazione...e poi fanno le verginelle col "i tifosi si sono illusi"

Ma andate a cagher falliti 







Forza Milan


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Gennaio 2020)

Penso che siano i tifosi di altre società ad attendere trepidanti le parole di Arnault piuttosto che noi milanisti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Gennaio 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Penso che siano i tifosi di altre società ad attendere trepidanti le parole di Arnault piuttosto che noi milanisti.



Ci puoi giurare. Per loro Idiott è la più grande garanzia che possano avere. Sanno perfettamente che fin quando resteremo con questi maledetti non saremo nessuno.


----------



## mabadi (23 Gennaio 2020)

.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Gennaio 2020)

Se arrivasse non piangerei di certo.

Ma questo aspettare gli alieni perché solo loro possono risollevare il Milan mi lascia perplesso.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Ravezzani dalle colonne di Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 23 gennaio, su Arnault e il Milan
> 
> 
> E’ stata, ma potrebbe esserlo ancora per poco, una delle indiscrezioni più suggestive degli ultimi mesi: Bernard Arnault, il terzo (primo NDR) uomo più ricco del pianeta, sta per comprare il Milan. Diciamolo subito: giornalisticamente parlando, una notizia deve essere prima di tutto vera, in secondo luogo almeno verosimile. Orbene non è parso verosimile fin da subito che il re della moda, titolare dei più prestigiosi marchi del mondo, volesse acquistare il Milan. Così, quando a giugno dello scorso anno il Messaggero per primo pubblicò lo scoop, tutti si attivarono, trovando risconti negli ambienti finanziari e giuridici milanesi: «Pare vero, la notizia è fondata...», i commenti quasi unanimi.
> ...



Non capisco il senso di tutto questo inchiostro buttato.
Ma quando le favole ( per non dire altro) le ha raccontate Ravezzani qualcuno si è messo a smontare le sue tesi?
Oltretutto è palese pure che ci goda.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Se arrivasse non piangerei di certo.
> 
> Ma questo aspettare gli alieni perché solo loro possono risollevare il Milan mi lascia perplesso.



Siamo figli di anni e anni in cui un cialtrone coi denti gialli su dicktat di un farabutto ci raccontava che "è impossibile competere coi petroldollari o i magnati del gas"

Poi vai a vedere chi sono i proprietari del Bayern, Atletico, Juve etc.. e non ci trovi traccia di nulla di tutto ciò..

Cercare sotto le parole "Competenza" e "Lungimiranza"...forse si rimarrebbe illuminati da quanto possano fare


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Se arrivasse non piangerei di certo.
> 
> Ma questo aspettare gli alieni perché solo loro possono risollevare il Milan mi lascia perplesso.



Pure stare in mano a un fondo che ha avuto il milan da un cinese scemo a me lascia perplesso.
Normalità, concetto a noi sconosciuto.
Non alieni ma normalità.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Gennaio 2020)

@A.C. Milan 1899

Basta. Usa il tasto ignora.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Gennaio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Siamo figli di anni e anni in cui un cialtrone coi denti gialli su dicktat di un farabutto ci raccontava che "è impossibile competere coi petroldollari o i magnati del gas"
> 
> Poi vai a vedere chi sono i proprietari del Bayern, Atletico, Juve etc.. e non ci trovi traccia di nulla di tutto ciò..
> 
> Cercare sotto le parole "Competenza" e "Lungimiranza"...forse si rimarrebbe illuminati da quanto possano fare



La competenza e la lungimiranza sono più che sufficienti quando il club è già abbastanza forte da camminare sulle sue gambe. Quando non lo è ha bisogno di grossi fattori esogeni, leggi gran soldoni pompati dentro.

La Juve ora cammina sulle sue gambe ma nel post Calciopoli hanno buttato centinaia di milioni e la loro proprietà non ha certo chiuso i cordoni della borsa a doppia mandata, dopo che buttavano i soldi sui Krasic di turno, anzi.

Idem l’Inda, mica è passata da un fatturato di 200 milioni ad uno di 400 milioni e passa (con grosso potenziale di crescita ulteriore, del resto sia Milan che Inter hanno il potenziale per fatturare cifre enormi, come le spagnole) solo con la lungimiranza e la competenza, ma con i gran soldoni che Suning ci ha messo, 227 milioni solo di sponsorizzazioni in tre anni senza contare i soldi messi per il mercato.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Gennaio 2020)

.
 [MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION]

Basta. Usa il tasto ignora.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Gennaio 2020)

.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> La competenza e la lungimiranza sono più che sufficienti quando il club è già abbastanza forte da camminare sulle sue gambe. Quando non lo è ha bisogno di grossi fattori esogeni, leggi gran soldoni pompati dentro.
> 
> La Juve ora cammina sulle sue gambe ma nel post Calciopoli hanno buttato centinaia di milioni e la loro proprietà non ha certo chiuso i cordoni della borsa a doppia mandata, dopo che buttavano i soldi sui Krasic di turno, anzi.
> 
> Idem l’Inda, mica è passata da un fatturato di 200 milioni ad uno di 400 milioni e passa (con grosso potenziale di crescita ulteriore, del resto sia Milan che Inter hanno il potenziale per fatturare cifre enormi, come le spagnole) solo con la lungimiranza e la competenza, ma con i gran soldoni che Suning ci ha messo, 227 milioni solo di sponsorizzazioni in tre anni senza contare i soldi messi per il mercato.



In realtà Juve, Bayern e Atletico sono cresciute grazie alla lungimiranza..
Il mercato che ha fatto svoltare la Juve è stato fatto con meno dei soldi di Paquetà..

Solo che loro, con competenza, hanno preso Pogba a 0; Pirlo a 0, Vidal per una decina di milioni, Bonucci idem
In panchina hanno preso parrucchino..dalla Serie B (in A aveva fatto 7 partite a Bergamo prima di andarsene)

A Madrid poi hanno passato anni e anni a cedere i top e ogni anno diventando più forti..

Noi invece in 4-5 anni abbiamo gettato via 450 milioni sul mercato


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Ravezzani dalle colonne di Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 23 gennaio, su Arnault e il Milan
> 
> 
> E’ stata, ma potrebbe esserlo ancora per poco, una delle indiscrezioni più suggestive degli ultimi mesi: Bernard Arnault, il terzo (primo NDR) uomo più ricco del pianeta, sta per comprare il Milan. Diciamolo subito: giornalisticamente parlando, una notizia deve essere prima di tutto vera, in secondo luogo almeno verosimile. Orbene non è parso verosimile fin da subito che il re della moda, titolare dei più prestigiosi marchi del mondo, volesse acquistare il Milan. Così, quando a giugno dello scorso anno il Messaggero per primo pubblicò lo scoop, tutti si attivarono, trovando risconti negli ambienti finanziari e giuridici milanesi: «Pare vero, la notizia è fondata...», i commenti quasi unanimi.
> ...



Boh, fanno tutto loro.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Gennaio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In realtà Juve, Bayern e Atletico sono cresciute grazie alla lungimiranza..
> Il mercato che ha fatto svoltare la Juve è stato fatto con meno dei soldi di Paquetà..
> 
> Solo che loro, con competenza, hanno preso Pogba a 0; Pirlo a 0, Vidal per una decina di milioni, Bonucci idem
> ...



Beh insomma dai, non beatifichiamo la juve eccessivamente.
I primi mercati post-calciopoli li ha sbagliati clamorosamente buttando nel cesso vagonate di milioni per gente come diego, amauri, krasic , ecc ecc.
Diciamo che in quegli anni non c'era il fpf e risalire era più semplice .
Poi negli anni sicuramente sono stati bravi a costruire la squadra, a crescere ma lo hanno fatto anche e soprattutto legandosi a procuratori potentissimi come raiola.
Il resto lo hanno fatto allestendo un sistema che non si discosta poi tanto dal sistema moggi all'atto pratico.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Gennaio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In realtà Juve, Bayern e Atletico sono cresciute grazie alla lungimiranza..
> Il mercato che ha fatto svoltare la Juve è stato fatto con meno dei soldi di Paquetà..
> 
> Solo che loro, con competenza, hanno preso Pogba a 0; Pirlo a 0, Vidal per una decina di milioni, Bonucci idem
> ...



E i soldi per permettersi quegli stipendi chi glieli ha dati? Dai, non scherziamo.

E chi ha fatto si che anche in B mantenessero giocatori come Buffon, Del Piero, Nedved, Camoranesi, Trezeguet, Chiellini ecc?

Noi negli ultimi sette anni una squadra come la Juve della B o dei due settimi posti abbiamo solo potuto sognarla.

Se fossero stati in mano a Berlusconi o ad Elliott si sarebbero trovati smantellati e riempiti di giovani scarti e mezzetacche.



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh insomma dai, non beatifichiamo la juve eccessivamente.
> I primi mercati post-calciopoli li ha sbagliati clamorosamente buttando nel cesso vagonate di milioni per gente come diego, amauri, krasic , ecc ecc.
> Diciamo che in quegli anni non c'era il fpf e risalire era più semplice .
> Poi negli anni sicuramente sono stati bravi a costruire la squadra, a crescere ma lo hanno fatto anche e soprattutto legandosi a procuratori potentissimi come raiola.
> Il resto lo hanno fatto allestendo un sistema che non si discosta poi tanto dal sistema moggi all'atto pratico.



Esattamente. Ci fosse stato l’FPF gli errori del post-Calciopoli sarebbero diventate zavorre pesantissime per loro, che avrebbero gravato su di loro per anni e anni. Sicuramente meno che su di noi perché Agnello li avrebbe tirati su comunque a forza di sponsorizzazioni, questo va detto.

Ma casualmente l’FPF entra in gioco appena loro si sono ripresi (nel 2012), sempre casualmente spazza via le milanesi riducendole a squadrette da metà classifica dando man forte ad uno smantellamento apocalittico di entrambe nel giro di 12/18 mesi appena la giuve torna forte e, sempre per la serie delle curiose casualità, è stato inventato da un gobbo, Platini.

Uhm... curiose le coincidenze, vero?


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E i soldi per permettersi quegli stipendi chi glieli ha dati? Dai, non scherziamo.
> 
> E chi ha fatto si che anche in B mantenessero giocatori come Buffon, Del Piero, Nedved, Camoranesi, Trezeguet, Chiellini ecc?
> 
> ...



Esattamente.
Che poi, a ben vedere, la juve di moggi non faceva calcio come lo si fa oggi in tempo di fpf?
La triade allestiva la squadra e faceva il mercato a zero visto che gli agnelli mettevano ZERO!!!
Ricordo esattamente quando in quegli anni berlusconi e moratti ripianavano e la juve chiudeva i bilanci in attivo perchè vendeva i buoni, comprava capre che poi dopava e ci vinceva gli scudetti.


----------



## diavolo (23 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E i soldi per permettersi quegli stipendi chi glieli ha dati? Dai, non scherziamo.
> 
> E chi ha fatto si che anche in B mantenessero giocatori come Buffon, Del Piero, Nedved, Camoranesi, Trezeguet, Chiellini ecc?
> 
> ...



Guarda solo la questione stadio, loro in 3 secondi sfrattano il Torino e demoliscono il Delle Alpi prendendo quei terreni e quelli intorno per due spicci.


----------



## nybreath (23 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Se arrivasse non piangerei di certo.
> 
> Ma questo aspettare gli alieni perché solo loro possono risollevare il Milan mi lascia perplesso.



Il problema è che stiamo qua ad aspettare, indipendentemente da arnault, il prossimo compratore, perchè sappiamo che non esiste granche di progetto sportivo per adesso. Per adesso siamo un progetto finanziario per elliott che vuole solo guadagnarci e questo non si puo che riflettere in tutto quello che è sport.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Gennaio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Esattamente.
> Che poi, a ben vedere, la juve di moggi non faceva calcio come lo si fa oggi in tempo di fpf?
> La triade allestiva la squadra e faceva il mercato a zero visto che gli agnelli mettevano ZERO!!!
> Ricordo esattamente quando in quegli anni berlusconi e moratti ripianavano e la juve chiudeva i bilanci in attivo perchè vendeva i buoni, comprava capre che poi dopava e ci vinceva gli scudetti.



Esatto, proprio così. Che poi è la ragione per la quale è sempre stata perdente e inferiore ai grandi club nel calcio che conta, perché in Europa vinci con la classe vera, con i giocatori di alto livello vero, non con dei buoi dopati e basta.

E quello che hai scrittto conforta quello che dicevo: la Juve poi per tornare, nonostante fosse abituata all’autofinanziamento, ha avuto bisogno di grosse spese da parte della proprietà all’inizio, perché da sola non ce l’avrebbe fatta. Ne sono testimoni le centinaia di milioni buttati, figuriamoci se avessero chiuso i rubinetti, come avrebbero potuto permettersi di mantenere i vari Chiellini, Pirlo ecc.

Lo stesso vale per l’Inter, che senza i soldi iniettati da Suning sarebbe ancora roba da EL, e lo stesso vale per noi. L’autofinanziamento puoi farlo quando sei già forte e stabile, e anche lì spesso se vuoi vincere in Europa, anche oggi, la proprietà deve metterci quel quid in più.



diavolo ha scritto:


> Guarda solo la questione stadio, loro in 3 secondi sfrattano il Torino e demoliscono il Delle Alpi prendendo quei terreni e quelli intorno per due spicci.



Giovanni Caudo, l’ex assessore all’urbanistica del Comune di Roma, ha ben descritto la porcheria che è stata fatta con quel catino del Cessum Stadium dicendo * “ per cortesia lasciamo stare l’esempio dello Stadio della Juventus. Quello si un regalo a un privato: il terreno era comunale ed è stato regalato a una società privata che fa profitti, le infrastrutture le abbiamo pagate noi italiani con i soldi dei mondiali del 1990 e con le Olimpiadi invernali del 2006. E nonostante questi regali la Juventus ha ottenuto il permesso di costruire un centro commerciale e ora anche il villaggio della Juve, Ecco, il gioiello come lo ha chiamato Berdini è un chiaro esempio di pubblicizzazione dei debiti e di privatizzazione dei profitti".*

Facile crescere così.

Se l’Inda avesse lo stadio (che si calcola garantirebbe oltre 120 milioni annui di euro a testa per Milan e Inda) col bilancio attuale che hanno + i soldi da stadio avrebbero già una forza economica pari alla Rubentus. Noi saremmo indietro, al momento, ma anche noi avessimo lo stadio ci rimetteremmo in carreggiata molto più facilmente.

Ma guardacaso quando le milanesi vogliono farsi lo stadio taaacccc.... arrivano i problemi. Però le succursali rubentine come Sassuolo e Atalanta hanno lo stadio di proprietà, sempre guardacaso.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Gennaio 2020)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Il problema è che stiamo qua ad aspettare, indipendentemente da arnault, il prossimo compratore, perchè sappiamo che non esiste granche di progetto sportivo per adesso. Per adesso siamo un progetto finanziario per elliott che vuole solo guadagnarci e questo non si puo che riflettere in tutto quello che è sport.



Secondo me il progetto sportivo c'è, ma è ingessato dal'impossibilità di liberarsi di coloro che non rientrano nel progetto, senza rinunciare a ricavi necessari per reinvestire o almeno senza ulteriori perdite.

Tradotto: Se vendiamo i vari Piatek, Suso, Paquetà e Kessie per 100 milioni possiamo ripartire subito con il progetto, se dobbiamo aspettare che vadano in scadenza perchè l'unico modo di cederli è regalarli o perderci, allora dobbiamo aspettare che i cartellini abbiano completato l'ammortamento e i contratte espirati.

QUindi è necessario armarsi di santa pazienza.

Come riuscire a piazzare i nostri "asset" è la chiave del nostro progetto. Trovare un "pollo", vendere in grande sconto, prestare per valorizzare, trovargli spazio nel Milan per valorizzarsi qui... è la chiave per rilanciarsi.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Secondo me il progetto sportivo c'è, ma è ingessato dal'impossibilità di liberarsi di coloro che non rientrano nel progetto, senza rinunciare a ricavi necessari per reinvestire o almeno senza ulteriori perdite.
> 
> Tradotto: Se vendiamo i vari Piatek, Suso, Paquetà e Kessie per 100 milioni possiamo ripartire subito con il progetto, se dobbiamo aspettare che vadano in scadenza perchè l'unico modo di cederli è regalarli o perderci, allora dobbiamo aspettare che i cartellini abbiano completato l'ammortamento e i contratte espirati.
> 
> ...



La tua analisi mi pare un pò contraddittoria : il progetto c'è ma dobbiamo riuscire a liberarci di tizio e caio.
Io direi che il progetto tecnico è fallito e la chiamata di ibra non è che una terapia antibiotica per la nostra 'infezione' e per tirarci un pò su.
Gli investimenti tecnici sono stati falliti clamorosamente.
Dipendere dalle cessioni oggi vorrebbe dire stare fermi o quasi o progredire molto ma molto lentamente.
Servirebbe liquidità, da immettere nei modi consentiti dal fpf, per investire nuovamente.
Ma siccome non siamo in mano a una proprietà ciò non accadrà e dovremo far le nozze coi fichi secchi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Gennaio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La tua analisi mi pare un pò contraddittoria : il progetto c'è ma dobbiamo riuscire a liberarci di tizio e caio.
> Io direi che il progetto tecnico è fallito e la chiamata di ibra non è che una terapia antibiotica per la nostra 'infezione' e per tirarci un pò su.
> Gli investimenti tecnici sono stati falliti clamorosamente.
> Dipendere dalle cessioni oggi vorrebbe dire stare fermi o quasi o progredire molto ma molto lentamente.
> ...



È proprio così, nè più nè meno. Se ne è parlato tanto del fatto che la UEFA conceda ai club di sponsorizzare di tasca propria con sponsor interni i club fino al 30% del loro fatturato, e nel caso del Milan parleremmo quindi di quasi 70 milioni. Immagina avere quei 70 milioni di liquidità in più, quante belle cose si potrebbero fare.

Ma niente, Zosimo ogni volta riprendere a citare il suo stolido refrain che “non entra nessuno se non esce nessuno”, come il Condom Galliani.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Gennaio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La tua analisi mi pare un pò contraddittoria : il progetto c'è ma dobbiamo riuscire a liberarci di tizio e caio.
> Io direi che il progetto tecnico è fallito e la chiamata di ibra non è che una terapia antibiotica per la nostra 'infezione' e per tirarci un pò su.
> Gli investimenti tecnici sono stati falliti clamorosamente.
> Dipendere dalle cessioni oggi vorrebbe dire stare fermi o quasi o progredire molto ma molto lentamente.
> ...



La liquidità che potrebbe arrivare con le sponsorizzazioni "gonfiate", aiuterebbe certamente, ma non sarebbe una soluzione, con 20-25 milioni l'anno avresti un debito di 65 invece che di 90, ma sempre attraverso lo spendere meglio le risorse che hai devi passare.

La situazione attuale è stata fondamentalmente ereditata dal trio Gazidis-Boban-Maldini. Solo Piatek e Paquetà sono parzialmente ascrivibili a Gazidis, ma fondamentalmente sono farina del sacco di Leo. Il resto è ereditato.

E' una eredità pesante che va gestita al meglio, evitando anche di buttare il bambino con l'acqua sporca, vedi i casi Castillejo e Rebic, che fino a pochi giorni fa si sarebbe pagato per cederli e adesso invece sembrano almeno il minore dei mali.
Che ci voglia tanto tempo e capacità è innegabile.

Ma come scritto a lettere cubitali nell'ufficio di Sean marks, che ha risollevato i Nets da peggiore franchigia della NBA a contender per il titolo l'anno prossimo.... "There are not shortcuts"


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La liquidità che potrebbe arrivare con le sponsorizzazioni "gonfiate", aiuterebbe certamente, ma non sarebbe una soluzione, con 20-25 milioni l'anno avresti un debito di 65 invece che di 90, ma sempre attraverso lo spendere meglio le risorse che hai devi passare.
> 
> La situazione attuale è stata fondamentalmente ereditata dal trio Gazidis-Boban-Maldini. Solo Piatek e Paquetà sono parzialmente ascrivibili a Gazidis, ma fondamentalmente sono farina del sacco di Leo. Il resto è ereditato.
> 
> ...



Le proprietà possono mettere di sponsorizzazioni interne fino al 30% del fatturato, come già detto, quindi altroché 20/25 milioni con 200 milioni di ricavi. Non diciamo cifre fasulle.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Le proprietà possono mettere di sponsorizzazioni interne fino al 30% del fatturato, come già detto, quindi altroché 20/25 milioni con 200 milioni di ricavi. Non diciamo cifre fasulle.



"le sponsorizzazioni da parti correlate sono ammesse ma nei limiti del Fair Value, e cioè devono essere nella media con altre sponsorizzazioni, non di parti correlate, di altre società con un bacino di utenza simile" 

"Se la proprietà con una sponsorizzazione andasse oltre la media dei contratti tipici e di squadre con lo stesso bacino di utenza e quindi oltre il Fair Value, si potrebbe imputare al bilancio e considerare come elemento positivo in ottica Fair Play Finanziario solo la parte di sponsorizzazione al di sotto del Fair Value stesso”.

Quindi ad esempio, i nostri riferimenti sono i main sponsor delle squadre con stesso bacino. Ipotizzando di ignorare l'esposizione Europea (d'altronde uno sponsor quando firma mica può sapere se andrai o meno in Europa, quindi ci sta), i riferimenti sono i livelli di sponsorizzazioni delle altre squadre italiane.
Come già scritto, in questo senso aiuterebbero (se ci fosse la volontà della proprietà e su questo concordo) il rilevante aumento del livello delle sponsorizzazioni effettuato da Juventus e Inter negli ultimi mesi.
Ad esempio il main sponsor Juve (Jeep) è passato da 17 a 42 milioni (gonfiato appunto,per aggirare le norme del fpf immagino), agganciandosi anche al precedente aumento del gruppo Suning nell'Inter.
Noi abbiamo un main sponsor da 16 milioni (si sta rinegoziando a 12 + bonus). Potremmo rinunciare a questo sponsor e mettere la "Elliott ACME inc." con cifre paragonabili a quelle della Juve (la più alta in Italia). Sostenere che entrambe hanno "bacino di utenza simile" sta nella bravura degli avvocati.
Ma si tratta di passare da 16 a 40-45 milioni. Sono 20-30 milioni l'anno. Non 70.

Il 30% è un limite invalicabile oltre il quale nessuna cifra è sostenibile, ma vige sempre alla base il principio della "cifra congrua in base al bacino di utenza" e sostenere che il nostro è doppio rispetto a quello Juve (già gonfiato tra l'altro) sarebbe molto arduo.

Comunque siamo nel puro campo delle ipotesi perchè non sembra comunque una strada che abbiano intenzione di percorrere.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> "le sponsorizzazioni da parti correlate sono ammesse ma nei limiti del Fair Value, e cioè devono essere nella media con altre sponsorizzazioni, non di parti correlate, di altre società con un bacino di utenza simile"
> 
> "Se la proprietà con una sponsorizzazione andasse oltre la media dei contratti tipici e di squadre con lo stesso bacino di utenza e quindi oltre il Fair Value, si potrebbe imputare al bilancio e considerare come elemento positivo in ottica Fair Play Finanziario solo la parte di sponsorizzazione al di sotto del Fair Value stesso”.
> 
> ...



Scusami un attimo , quale è la differenza se il milan è in mano ad Arnault o se è in mano al ragionier fantozzi?
Se il milan deve camminare da solo basta una banda di contabili a gestirlo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> *E i soldi per permettersi quegli stipendi chi glieli ha dati? Dai, non scherziamo.
> 
> E chi ha fatto si che anche in B mantenessero giocatori come Buffon, Del Piero, Nedved, Camoranesi, Trezeguet, Chiellini ecc*



I soldi degli stipendi sono aumentati col tempo al pari dell'aumento dei fatturati..la Juve Oggi fattura 600 milioni ragazzi..il triplo del Milan..non si tratta di sponsor farlocchi messi dagli agnelli, si tratta di soldi veri che entrano nelle loro casse da anni mentre noi agonizziamo perché ci hanno distrutto e tagliato fuori dal calcio che conta..

Quei giocatori in B se li sono permessi per 2 ragioni: spirito di squadra (molti hanno detto no a top team per restare), ingaggi non paragonabili a quelli di oggi (non è che la Juve di colpo ha perso 50% dei guadagni eh) e inoltre perché hanno ceduto in un sol colpo Cannavaro-Turham-Zambrotta-Vieira-Emerson-Ibrahimovic-Mutu..probabilmente il più grande smantellamento della storia del calcio


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Gennaio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh insomma dai, non beatifichiamo la juve eccessivamente.
> I primi mercati post-calciopoli li ha sbagliati clamorosamente buttando nel cesso vagonate di milioni per gente come diego, amauri, krasic , ecc ecc.
> *Diciamo che in quegli anni non c'era il fpf e risalire era più semplice .*
> Poi negli anni sicuramente sono stati bravi a costruire la squadra, a crescere ma lo hanno fatto anche e soprattutto legandosi a procuratori potentissimi come raiola.
> Il resto lo hanno fatto allestendo un sistema che non si discosta poi tanto dal sistema moggi all'atto pratico.



Hanno cannato 2 stagioni..il primo anno tornati dalla B hanno chiuso 3° mi pare..
Il punto è che hanno pianificato..dopo alcuni errori..
La strategia mafiosa è arrivata dopo, per andare a prendere i CR7..ma fino al 2017 la Juve ha operato con abilità, è innegabile..

Attenzione poi, dici BENISSIMO del ffp...è un problema enorme perché ci ha incastrato oggi (dopo che abbiamo sperperato 400 milioni sul mercato) in un meccanismo complesso..

Ora serve competenza ma anche cul0..speriamo di averne nei prossimi anni


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Gennaio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Scusami un attimo , quale è la differenza se il milan è in mano ad Arnault o se è in mano al ragionier fantozzi?
> Se il milan deve camminare da solo basta una banda di contabili a gestirlo.



La differenza fatta dalle proprietà è sempre minore, ma modi per incidere ci sono.

Uno è appunto l'extra budget portato con sponsorizzazioni al limite, come illustrato sopra. Tra l'altro sopra il discorso è fatto con il main sponsor (extra 20-25 milioni), ma si può applicare anche a sponsorizzazioni secondarie (vedi Inter). Il marchio Luois Vuitton può portare tanti marchi e non per forza buttando i soldi della sponsorizzazione.
La proprietà può decidere di tenere il livello di indebitamento al limite concesso oppure azzerare i debiti (e di conseguenza azzerare i costi finanziari collegati). Cosa che tra l'altro Elliott ha fatto, diversamente da Suning che ha preferito finanziare i debiti con prestiti a tassi agevolati (perchè la proprietà era condivisa con Tohir).
La proprietà può decidere di intervenire direttamente con investimenti o coprendo i costi di finanziamento su beni immobili il cui ammortamento è scorporato dai conti del FpF (Stadio, Centro sportivo..). Cosa che fra l'altro Elliott sembra stia considerando.
La proprietà può decidere di investire pesantemente nel settore giovanile coprendo i costi di tale investimento (anche questo scorporato dal calcolo del FpF).

Infine ci sono tutte le operazioni "borderline", tipo..... se vieni al Milan di faccio una sponsorizzazione con Louis Vuitton da 10 milioni l'anno.... ma qui si entra in un campo che scivola nell'etica delle proprietà e sarebbe teoricamente vietato.

Quello che non può fare una proprietà è certamente quello di sganciare un assegno di 50 milioni per comprare il giocatore X.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Gennaio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Scusami un attimo , quale è la differenza se il milan è in mano ad Arnault o se è in mano al ragionier fantozzi?
> Se il milan deve camminare da solo basta una banda di contabili a gestirlo.



è quello che in moltissimi qui stiamo dicendo da tempo...ma c'è sempre il "Eh ma PSG e City cacano in testa alla UEFA"

La differenza fondamentale sta nella volontà di vincere o meno..un proprietario come Arnault si suppone non entrerebbe in gioco per vivacchiare e fare plusvalenza cedendoci


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> "le sponsorizzazioni da parti correlate sono ammesse ma nei limiti del Fair Value, e cioè devono essere nella media con altre sponsorizzazioni, non di parti correlate, di altre società con un bacino di utenza simile"
> 
> "Se la proprietà con una sponsorizzazione andasse oltre la media dei contratti tipici e di squadre con lo stesso bacino di utenza e quindi oltre il Fair Value, si potrebbe imputare al bilancio e considerare come elemento positivo in ottica Fair Play Finanziario solo la parte di sponsorizzazione al di sotto del Fair Value stesso”.
> 
> ...



Rimane il concetto di fondo del FFP 
"un manicomio a cielo aperto"

è un sistema davvero ridicolo che impone quasi il mantenimento dello status quo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Le proprietà possono mettere di sponsorizzazioni interne fino al 30% del fatturato, come già detto, quindi altroché 20/25 milioni con 200 milioni di ricavi. Non diciamo cifre fasulle.





diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Scusami un attimo , quale è la differenza se il milan è in mano ad Arnault o se è in mano al ragionier fantozzi?
> Se il milan deve camminare da solo basta una banda di contabili a gestirlo.



Senza postare link, se cercate feliceraimondo circolo virtuoso fair play, è spiegato bene il meccanismo.
Viene spiegato cosa intende @A.C. Milan 1899 quando parla di necessità di lavorare con le sponsorizzazioni di parti correlate e i meccanismi attraverso i quali si può rilanciare una società come il Milan.

Lettura interessante che consiglio, anche per spostare il discorso dalle fazioni agli argomenti.


----------



## Zenos (23 Gennaio 2020)

Comunque Serafini continua ad affermare che il Milan sarà di Arnault e che il tempo sarà giudice.sperem


----------



## Raryof (23 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Comunque Serafini continua ad affermare che il Milan sarà di Arnault e che il tempo sarà giudice.sperem



Non trovo niente a riguardo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> "le sponsorizzazioni da parti correlate sono ammesse ma nei limiti del Fair Value, e cioè devono essere nella media con altre sponsorizzazioni, non di parti correlate, di altre società con un bacino di utenza simile"
> 
> "Se la proprietà con una sponsorizzazione andasse oltre la media dei contratti tipici e di squadre con lo stesso bacino di utenza e quindi oltre il Fair Value, si potrebbe imputare al bilancio e considerare come elemento positivo in ottica Fair Play Finanziario solo la parte di sponsorizzazione al di sotto del Fair Value stesso”.
> 
> ...



Suning da quando è arrivata ha messo 227 milioni solo di sponsorizzazioni in tre anni, nell’Inter. Cioè una media di oltre 70 milioni di euro l’anno. E l’Inter presa in mano da Suning aveva poco più di 200 milioni di ricavi. In ogni caso anche 30 milioni in più sarebbero importanti, e il fatto che lo strozzino non voglia mettere nemmeno quelli è molto grave.


----------



## kipstar (23 Gennaio 2020)

Argomento che ovviamente appassiona e coinvolge i tifosi.....ma cmq abbastanza contraddittorio.
Non so se ci sarà una secca smentita il 28....non credo 
Ma con questo non vorrebbe mica dire che se non si smentisce allora c'è la trattativa o l'acquisto...
Per me lo stadio resta fondamentale...... come d'altronde è possibile intuire dalle strategie.....


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Gennaio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> I soldi degli stipendi sono aumentati col tempo al pari dell'aumento dei fatturati..la Juve Oggi fattura 600 milioni ragazzi..il triplo del Milan..non si tratta di sponsor farlocchi messi dagli agnelli, si tratta di soldi veri che entrano nelle loro casse da anni mentre noi agonizziamo perché ci hanno distrutto e tagliato fuori dal calcio che conta..
> 
> Quei giocatori in B se li sono permessi per 2 ragioni: spirito di squadra (molti hanno detto no a top team per restare), ingaggi non paragonabili a quelli di oggi (non è che la Juve di colpo ha perso 50% dei guadagni eh) e inoltre perché hanno ceduto in un sol colpo Cannavaro-Turham-Zambrotta-Vieira-Emerson-Ibrahimovic-Mutu..probabilmente il più grande smantellamento della storia del calcio



Il più grande smantellamento è stato il nostro tra il maggio del 2012 e il Luglio del 2012. Un’intera squadra di campioni si ritirò e a Luglio vennero venduti Ibra e Thiago. Ma aldilà di questo, nel bilancio Juve figurano se non sbaglio qualcosa come oltre 170 milioni di plusvalenze, ottenuti grazie al servilismo delle società satellite. Togli quelle e vedi se fatturano 600 milioni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il più grande smantellamento è stato il nostro tra il maggio del 2012 e il Luglio del 2012. Un’intera squadra di campioni si ritirò e a Luglio vennero venduti Ibra e Thiago. Ma aldilà di questo, nel bilancio Juve figurano se non sbaglio qualcosa come oltre 170 milioni di plusvalenze, ottenuti grazie al servilismo delle società satellite. Togli quelle e vedi se fatturano 600 milioni.



Le società satellite però al di là dei favori che poi ricevono hanno anche ricevuto giocatori decenti, giovani forti..noi non abbiamo saputo intavolare nulla..

Io amo essere realista, la Juve pur nelle sue palesi furberie ha anche lavorato bene, sia coi giovani che coi giocatori..

noi invece andiamo avanti a suon di Andre Silva, Piontec, Paqsquetta, Kalinic, Cessie etc....decine di giocatori inutili strapagati


----------



## Zenos (23 Gennaio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Non trovo niente a riguardo.



Risposte ad alcuni utenti sulla sua pagina Facebook


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Gennaio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Le società satellite però al di là dei favori che poi ricevono hanno anche ricevuto giocatori decenti, giovani forti..noi non abbiamo saputo intavolare nulla..
> 
> Io amo essere realista, la Juve pur nelle sue palesi furberie ha anche lavorato bene, sia coi giovani che coi giocatori..
> 
> noi invece andiamo avanti a suon di Andre Silva, Piontec, Paqsquetta, Kalinic, Cessie etc....decine di giocatori inutili strapagati



Si sì, era per dire che, adesso che stanno avendo dei problemi a continuare a generare plusvalenze, il loro bilancio rischia di prendere una grossa botta, ma grossa grossa. Vedremo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Comunque Serafini continua ad affermare che il Milan sarà di Arnault e che il tempo sarà giudice.sperem



Speriamo si.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si sì, era per dire che, adesso che stanno avendo dei problemi a continuare a generare plusvalenze, il loro bilancio rischia di prendere una grossa botta, ma grossa grossa. Vedremo.



Come tutti i cicli anche il loro prima o poi finirà..arriva sempre il momento in cui ti gira anche storta..il loro attuale problema è il monte ingaggio stratosferico..ma tra un paio d'anni avranno alleggerito molto con le uscite di CR7-Manzukic-Pipita-Chiellini-Kedhira-Matuidi..

Vedremo..

Intanto però noi iniziamo a fare colpi giusti, perché finché ad ogni mercato sbagliamo il 70-80% delle operazioni altro che Juve..un miracolo prendere l'atalanta


----------



## Zenos (23 Gennaio 2020)

.


----------



## __king george__ (23 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Comunque Serafini continua ad affermare che il Milan sarà di Arnault e che il tempo sarà giudice.sperem



anche perché mica può dire "sono un ******* mi dispiace c'ho provato" 

io spero abbia ragione ma faccio fatica a credere che riguardo una trattativa smentita da tutti (sky gazzetta mediaset ecc ecc) abbia ragione serafini…

anche perché poi lui nemmeno dice che c'è la trattativa ma addirittura che è tutto già deciso e concluso


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Gennaio 2020)

Detto da uno che non ci conta molto.....

Al 22 Gennaio solo operazioni con limite giugno 2020 (Borini rescisso, ma scadeva a giugno, Reina prestito fino a giugno, Caldara prestito , Kjaer prestito, Begovic prestito, Ibra 6 mesi di contratto, nessun contratto rinnovato).


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Detto da uno che non ci conta molto.....
> 
> Al 22 Gennaio solo operazioni con limite giugno 2020 (Borini rescisso, ma scadeva a giugno, Reina prestito fino a giugno, Caldara prestito , Kjaer prestito, Begovic prestito, Ibra 6 mesi di contratto, nessun contratto rinnovato).



Lo facevo notare anche io i giorni scorsi. Questo è il modus operandi, in genere, di società che stanno per mollare. Ma qui molti mi dicevano di no.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Gennaio 2020)

.


----------

